# Hard Cold Starting



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a JD 4100. It seems to start hard when its cold. By hard I mean it turns over for maybe 15 seconds before it fires up. Sometimes I stop cranking and start again because its taking so long. I am afraid its going to kill the battery before it starts . I turn the key on and let the glow plug warm for 5 or 10 seconds before trying to start it. I have the hand throttle at half way.
Its been cool here (20s F) overnight but nothing like its going to be when it gets to single digits in a month or so. Does anyone have any suggestions for better starting ? Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I've had good luck let my glow plugs warm 30 seconds for 32F min. when temps around zero...also cold plug heater 30 mins.

Do you use winter grade diesel..less chance of jelling.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

One thing you could try is use a block heater. There are sim products for splicing into the return radiator hose. Keeps the coolant warn and mother nature sees to it the coolant circulates. But both require an AC supply nearby. Could keep these on a timer and have turn on a couple hrs before you normally would start the tractor. Also need to make sure you have thin winter grade oil in the crankcase.


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. How much of a project is it to install the block heater ?


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been letting the glow plugs warm for 30 seconds, like Thomas suggested. Tractor starts right up. I wasnt sure if letting the glow plugs warm for longer times could be bad for the tractor ? Not quite sure how the whole glow plug thing works.


----------



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a 25 hp diesel in my tractor and I use the coolant heater for about an hour before starting and glow plugs for 30 seconds. The coldest I have started the tractor using this method was at -37 deg celsius, and she barely turned over and purred like she was hot, actually the temp hand does register 35-40 deg celsius with the coolant heater plugged in for an hour so you are indeed starting a warm engine. Hope this helps


----------

